# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  كتاب القوى الطبيعية

## أحمد طه

*
العنوان بالعربية : كتاب القوى الطبيعية
العنوان الأصلي (باليونانية) :μαθηματικ σύνταξις
المؤلّف : جالينوسGales
من أوائل كتب التشريح، ألّفه الطبيب الإغريقي الشهير جالينوس و ترجمه حنين بن إسحاق، و يذكر في هذا الكتاب ملاحظاته التي استنتجها من العديد من التجارب وعمليات التشريح التي أجراها على الحيوانات لدراسة العمليات الوظيفية لأعضاء مثل الكلية والحبل الشوكي بهدف التوصل إلى فهم طبيعة عمل هذه الأعضاء في جسم الأنسان.كما كان أول من توصّل إلى العلاقة بين الكسر في العمود الفقري وانقطاع الحبل الشوكي والشلل


الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة اليونانية)
*

----------

